#ubuntu-for-all 2011-04-20
<yehudah> any idea how to change the icon size of the launcher in 11.04
<AlanBell> yehudah: best to ask that question in the #ubuntu channel
#ubuntu-for-all 2015-04-18
<narfje> hellowha
#ubuntu-for-all 2016-04-21
<AuroraAvenue_> k
<AuroraAvenue_>                      _  _` ` .    _  |`.           _    \    `.   |  \|  `.         _         \ `.`..   |   |    `.        _                `.`.   |   J      \       _    -._         `.   \ \ .   J    F      L      __  `           `         \ \\| .    F   |      |       __                          |  | |    |   |       `._.-------.                   \       |  |    J   J        |`         `--.__                        | /.     )  )   )|   |
